# Opinions on MP3 Players



## Sinkhead (Sep 1, 2007)

*Things I want*
Music organization like an iPod does (automagically organizes into genre, band, album etc)
A nice large colour screen
It to looks nice
Cheap removable memory like SD
*Things I don't want*
To be forced to use drivers or software like WMP or iTunes
A high price tag
To buy from an unknown company
I really like the Zen, there's a nice review of it here and another one here (with video). And here's the official product page from Creative, complete with tacky music!

*Detailed Specs*
Capacity: 8GB
Size: 55 x 83 x 11.3mm
Weight: 65g
LCD: 2.5? 16.7 million colour TFT LCD 320 x 240 pixels

Battery Life: Up to 25 hrs audio playtime
Up to 5 hrs video playtime

Battery: Embedded Li-ion battery
FM Radio: 32 preset stations
EQ Settings: 8 presets and 5 band custom EQ
Organiser: Calendar, Contact, Task List
Power Charging: Yes
Album Art: Yes
Voice Recording: Yes
Connectivity: USB 2.0, SDHC 
*Supported Formats*

Video: MJPEG, WMV9, MPED4-SP3, DivX3 4/5 and XviD
Audio: MP3, WMA, AAC4 (.m4A), WAV (ADPCM), Audible 2,3,4
Image: JPEG (BMP/ GIF / PNG / TIFF)











I am, like the review suggests, going to wait for Apple's September 5th press release however I cannot stand iTunes. Or DRM. AT ALL. So I don't hold out much hope for the announcement.

Thanks for anyone's input
- Sam


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Buy it if you really want all these Feature.
At first I would say you should get an iPod but since you don't want iTunes...

The Zen sure looks nice , altough it probably will get yourself alot of attention in public. ^^


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 1, 2007)

I do like iPods, I just don't like the fact that you have to use iTunes...

- Sam


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 1, 2007)

I would go for the zen. I personally have a Zen Vision W 60GB, and its simply AWESOME for movies and the like. But I don't think that's what your looking for, Vision Ws are a bit of a powerhouse if you just want mp3.


----------



## iwakura (Sep 1, 2007)

There are programs that you can use in place of itunes for Ipods...The problem is that itunes organizes your music into folders/artists and such AS its being transferred into the ipod. It's not the ipod that's good, it's really itunes that does all the work...

I don't have much advice on what to get though, as I've only used iPods and the tiny little Mp3 players that don't arrange at all...
The Zen sounds nice though.

On the other hand, for 900 bucks you can get a good tablet pc!


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 1, 2007)

So the actual iPod doesn't use the ID3 tags or anything? It's iTunes that does the work?

- Sam


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 1, 2007)

That new Zen looks incredibly smexy.  Saw it on Engadget the other day.


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 1, 2007)

All the Zens looks pretty good, a few of them are a bit gimmicky though... Like the Neeon ones...

- Sam


----------



## miikes (Sep 1, 2007)

wow, those zens look pretty good, I might get one and sell off my clunky 80 gb ipod...

fyi, I don't use itunes, I use ml_ipod for winamp and my ipod IS organized by folder/artist/album.

It's the ID3 tags that does the work, not itunes


----------



## xflash (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> I do like iPods, I just don't like the fact that you have to use iTunes...
> 
> - Sam


um actually ipods don't require you to use itunes you could use winamp or windows media player for that matter, but for some reason quite few people seems to be aware of this maybe because most players require a plugin but as far as i know pretty much all mp3 software has one

edited: hmm looks like someone beat me to it

also one more thing i would really recommend an ipod personally i  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the things (currently i have a shuffle as my necklace so i always have it on me even when i sleep and i have an 80GB video which i use when i go on vacation or other trips) also you should really buy some quality ear phones screw the included one thoose are always crappy compared to propper ones no matter what brand of mp3 player you have (personally i'd recommend the v-moda vibe)


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 1, 2007)

Mmm, I think I prefer the look of the Zen to the iPod, maybe just because pretty much 80% of the people I know own an iPod...

- Sam


----------



## miikes (Sep 1, 2007)

oh look, if any of you guys actually read the second review, you'd have read about an apple announcement sometime next week. I'd probably wait for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw xflash, it seems as though we do the same thing:
I use my ipod at home or for vacations, but day to day (which is probably in school...) I use my sony mp3 walkman strapped on my id strap


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Sep 1, 2007)

I have a first gen 4 gb nano and a 80gb video ipod. If you prefer a more drag-n-drop approach to your ipod there is a program called anapod which can do this. Check it out. I say ipod; the pros are too many to list and the cons are too small to care about.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 1, 2007)

You should totally check out Meizu players, they are cool

http://www.mp4nation.com/products/index.php?PID=m6b


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> You should totally check out Meizu players, they are cool
> 
> http://www.mp4nation.com/products/index.php?PID=m6b


They look nice however do you need special drivers or software? I would also prefer buying from a reputable brand so if it breaks there's good support.

Thanks
- Sam


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 1, 2007)

Like others have said you don't have to use iTunes to transfer music if you have an ipod. I use Media Monkey myself, it can also auto tag/rename songs automatically among other things. =)

The new Zen looks really good, though I'm perfectly happy with my iPod Nano (2nd gen) for the time being. It'll be interesting to see what Apple has to offer in a few days time. If the rumour of a new fatter Nano is true I can't say it will appeal to me since the size of the Nano is one of the best things it had going for it. Still if Apple can't convince me to buy to buy a new product my wallet isn't complaining!


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 1, 2007)

Well I'm actually retracting my bid about Meizu players, since its your birthday you probably want something uber-l33t


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 1, 2007)

If I was looking for a player now I so would get one of these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (admittedly I'd wait a few months for the user opinions first). My current Zen has served me well, it looks brillant, and I've never heard of people putting removable media slots on a popular brand MP3 player before. Nice idea.


----------



## ShadowXP (Sep 1, 2007)

I've had an iPod since Christmas, one of the new Nano's, very very nice. I hate the video iPod's because of their huge size (is it just me who find them absolutely ENORMOUS?!) but the Nano is just right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The black one comes in 8GB too


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> I hate the video iPod's because of their huge size (is it just me who find them absolutely ENORMOUS?!)


Yeah I reckon they're too big for everyday use too. The large screens on those large-capacity video players (not just iPod) look nice but I can barely get my Micro in some of my jean pockets, wouldn't want anything bigger.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 1, 2007)

Actually heres a cool feature overview of the Meizu,

and no, it doesn't need software to transfer songs, you can use it like a flashdrive

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qJOjVUMvJpY


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> and no, it doesn't need software to transfer songs, you can use it like a flashdrive


I wish they were all like that... Thanks a lot for the video!

- Sam


----------



## superrob (Sep 1, 2007)

The Zen one looks really nice!

And zen's are good in my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But really if you dont care about video dont buy something like that


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> But really if you dont care about video dont buy something like that


Buy something like what? The Zen or the one Linkiboy posted? I'm not too bothered about video (got my DS for that) but it would be nice to have it

- Sam


----------



## superrob (Sep 2, 2007)

Buy something like a MP4 player.

If you only care about music do yourself the favor and buy a little MP3 player with a little screen.

Becurse whats the idea about paying 400$ for a MP4 player when youre not going to use the Mp4 features.

Ok its my opinion if you only need music buy a cheaper MP3 player they work perfect


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> Buy something like a MP4 player.
> 
> If you only care about music do yourself the favor and buy a little MP3 player with a little screen.
> 
> ...


I understand what you're saying and it is probably the most sensible option, but the Zen looks so nice... And everyone else's iPods look so nice I need something to look juse as nice.
I'm a sheep. Baa.

- Sam


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 2, 2007)

this player is perfect for you:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16855102032

(j/k)

I think the creative one you posted is your best choice.


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for your help and opinions everybody, I'm going to get the Creative Zen (the one in my first post). I'll update here with a mini-review when I get it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks
- Sam


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 2, 2007)

You could buy the MP4 Watch off DX like I did. Its the coolest


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 2, 2007)

Which one did you get? (List of all MP4 watches). Are you pleased with it? I may get one of these as well...

- Sam


----------



## Maktub (Sep 2, 2007)

I got a iPod video a couple of weeks ago (2nd hand in UK, for about 150 pounds but looking as new) and it works great. Only thing I don't like so much is the iTunes thing... I heard there are ways to change the OS in the iPod to Linux and the like but not sure if it's worth the mess... I guess I should get informed and check out what the advantages are.


----------



## Maktub (Sep 2, 2007)

and lol at the meizu advertising


----------



## Elrinth (Sep 2, 2007)

other MP3 players can't even hit targets.. they try to use the targeting but it doesn't help.


----------



## Maktub (Sep 2, 2007)

Anyway had I found a creative zen cheap enough, I guess I would've chosen that one instead. Thing is, apple has a great support (better than creative IMO) and it works great with the clickwheel when I keep it into my pockets.


----------



## Qith (Sep 2, 2007)

Cowon iAudio players beat everything else, but they are also quite expensive (not quite as expensive as the average iPod, but still). I'd say the D2 is a good option, it provides SD storage as well but has a better screen and better codec support compared to Creative's players (FLAC! Yes!). It has a touch screen and recently even started supporting Flash Lite!
Personally, I own a Zen V Plus 4GB, but that's just an in between thing until 32GB (or preferably even higher capacity) flash players start coming out from iAudio.
The main drawback for my player (that Zen V Plus) is that you actually do need extra software, it doesn't support UMS. MTP is teh suck... I just use Winamp for now, but I still don't like it. I organise my own music folders, I don't even need that crappy ID3 navigation.
BTW all players that use MTP do the same thing as the iPod does: the player's database gets updated by the host computer during song transfer, it's not the player itself that does that.

I don't know whether the ZEN uses MTP only, but if it does, I can't recommend it. It does have the looks, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 2, 2007)

I took a look at the Cowon iAudio D2 but it's too expensive for me. It does look like a really good player though, but maybe more suited to a person who wants more video.

Thanks for the suggestion
- Sam


----------



## Mars (Sep 2, 2007)

What about the Sandisk Sansa e200 eries?


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 2, 2007)

Get an Archos 604, they run for $200-$250. Full PMP that plays back just about any video and audio format, nice screen, one of the best players out. Comes with 30GB HDD

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2005511,00.asp


----------



## azn_225 (Sep 2, 2007)

GET IT! looks awesome


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(marz93 @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> What about the Sandisk Sansa e200 eries?
> 
> But it says you need to use Windows Media Player with it...
> 
> ...


Again, it looks really nice, but it's a bit too big for what I want.

Thanks anyway
- Sam


----------



## GeekShadow (Sep 2, 2007)

There are some MP3 players who need to do an update and if you are PAL user you will get two channels...

err not...

MP3 player you mean Music player ! Because nowadays alls players play more than mp3 format


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Qith @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> The main drawback for my player (that Zen V Plus) is that you actually do need extra software, it doesn't support UMS. MTP is teh suck... I just use Winamp for now, but I still don't like it.


Actually that's a very good point, my Zen Micro is like that too. I use the MTP firmware (enables the player to use drag and drop in Explorer for Windows XP SP2, think Vista supports it now but don't quote me on that) and I must say that I've never had any problems with it.

Note that on the Zen product page, if you click on "how to" it shows that the player will still use Creative Mediasource software. The question is what else will it support (MTP/UMS) that you can use instead?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 2, 2007)

My opinion on mp3 players: I really dislike ipods: I have tried countless alternative (free) software packages as well as the official one and then there is the battery thing on the older ones (a project vs two aa's out and two more in) but I would disregard my opinion here as I really do not care for music players in general (I have a PC here and I am too paranoid about ninjas/idiots when outside to listen to anything).

One thing I do find mildly amusing though is: "I do not like having itunes mess with my stuff" gets a response along the lines of suck it up, should I suggest patching a rom really is not that bothersome chances are something along the lines of pff n00b will be uttered.


----------



## DjFIL (Sep 2, 2007)

The new Zen is really nice.  My step-mom has the last video zen player... it's quite nice.  But... I'm an Apple junkie, so my opinion is to get an iPod.  But I will say iTunes for Windows isn't the best (i do find it lot slower and clunkier then on OS X), on OS X it's awesome.  I don't use the iTunes store though... all my downloads are purchased from beatport.com (drm free electronica music for dj's) or they are dj mixes from various sources (dj demo sets, torrents of radio recordings, etc).


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 2, 2007)

well, someone has to say it despite the inevitable flames ... the Zune has excellent sound quality (better than ipod) and works like a friggin' charm. Available for a good price, too. I've dealt with the ipod before and prefer the Zune's interface, control, display ... pretty much everything about it. Battery life could be a bit better, but its ok unless you want to play lots and lots of video. It's also tough as hell and doesn't really need a case. One of the best purchases I made this year.


really.


----------



## Nocturno (Sep 2, 2007)

I don´t know you but the new Creative Zen looks pretty good to me, I was thinking on buying an iRiver Clix 2nd gen or a cowon iAudio7, but now i think I´m gonna wait for the creative zen..


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Hanafuda @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> well, someone has to say it despite the inevitable flames ... the Zune has excellent sound quality (better than ipod) and works like a friggin' charm. Available for a good price, too. I've dealt with the ipod before and prefer the Zune's interface, control, display ... pretty much everything about it. Battery life could be a bit better, but its ok unless you want to play lots and lots of video. It's also tough as hell and doesn't really need a case. One of the best purchases I made this year.
> 
> 
> really.


I agree that the Zune may be a decent player, but it looks icky  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hanafuda @ Sep 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > well, someone has to say it despite the inevitable flames ... the Zune has excellent sound quality (better than ipod) and works like a friggin' charm. Available for a good price, too. I've dealt with the ipod before and prefer the Zune's interface, control, display ... pretty much everything about it. Battery life could be a bit better, but its ok unless you want to play lots and lots of video. It's also tough as hell and doesn't really need a case. One of the best purchases I made this year.
> ...




true, its not as sleek looking as an ipod. but on the other hand, most ipods end up wrapped up in a thick rubber skin, so what difference does that make?


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 3, 2007)

Mmm, you have a point. But I don't really want a Zune, they're quite big...

- Sam


----------



## adams89 (Sep 3, 2007)

Zen loooks awful for me... about Zune... no comment... brick...  iPod is the best option.


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 3, 2007)

I've decided, definatly no iPods. I don't like the software you have to use. In regard to copying songs to the Zen, I got this email back from customer support


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> With regard to the issue that you are having, we understand that you
> need to know if the Creative Zen needs no complicated driver
> installation.
> 
> ...



- Sam


----------



## jerm27 (Sep 3, 2007)

i got a toshiba gigabeat thingo it is 60 gb plays wmv movies pics songs  & has an fm radio i got it for $350 au + its got a bigger screen then an ipod


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(adams89 @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> Zen loooks awful for me... about Zune... no comment... brick...Â iPod is the best option.




lay a Zune on a table and then lay an ipod wrapped in some silicone skin next to it, and see if you still say brick. In any case I put sound quality well above the miniscule size differences between the various players. I've A/B'd the current gen ipod against a variety of players and just didn't like what I heard. There are maniacs at head-fi.org who put hundreds into line-out cables and separate amps to get decent sound from the ipod, but the Zune is gaining popularity there FAST because its signal straight from the headphone jack is so clean.

jerm, cheers on the Toshiba Gigabeat ... nice player. It's basically the Zune with different firmware. Very solid hardware. If I could blow all kinds of cash I'd import the Kenwood 30GB player from Japan, but excepting that I think the Toshiba/Zune and the Cowon X5 put out the best sound quality. 

As for the new Zen, I'm interested in giving it a try, but I haven't been impressed with the sound from any of the flash-based players yet. The current ipod nano sounds like music in a tin can. (my teenager's got one, but after I got my player he wants a Zune now too)

Anyway, pick any player that you like ... then you've got to deal with picking out some ear/headphones. That's a whole other can of worms. I use these (pic) ... AudioTechnica ES7 ... most of the time. Most people want earphones though ...  take a look at Jay's "D-jays" - they ranked VERY nicely at ipodlounge.


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice headphones, but I can't spend £100 on them... I'll have a look at the earphones, but I do prefer headphones.

Thanks
- Sam


----------



## leetdude_007 (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm waiting for apple's next move with their iPod. There's a small chance they'll add wifi internet to it or even widgets, but it wouldn't encourage people to get an iPhone.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> Nice headphones, but I can't spend £100 on them... I'll have a look at the earphones, but I do prefer headphones.
> 
> Thanks
> - Sam




If you need something portable and cheap in a headphone, look at the Sennheiser PX100. Collapses down into an included case that's the size of a sunglasses case. Decent sound too, although its an open headphone which means outside noise can get in more than with a closed set.

edit: the Audio-Technica ES7's really _are_ worth it.


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 5, 2007)

THis is the *one* I got. Its preety good. I would recommend one of these as it looks much better DX. Hope this helps


----------



## Pigwooly (Sep 5, 2007)

I have an iPod and not a single track or video on there has any DRM on it so you don't have to worry about that unless your dumb enough to buy DRM restricted music, but that Zen thing looks pretty cool and Apple is turning into a frightening music monopolizer so I vote for the Zen.


----------



## tetsuya (Sep 5, 2007)

Those are some nice head phone but 100+$!!


----------



## OSW (Sep 5, 2007)

Man, i need some good quality earphones, but i'm not willing to go more than $60 AUD. Is there something reasonable available within my budget?


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 5, 2007)

I think I'll get one of those watches later on after I've got the Zen. Not sure though...

Thanks
- Sam


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 9, 2007)

The watch is nice but its not big enough for me anymore. I am thinking of getting the ZEN Vision:M . Its fairly cheap and video playback looks nice in the reviews I have been looking at(and its got 30GB or 60GB of storage). It also costs 300AUD( or an extra 100 bucks for another 30GB) which I think is fairly cheap for a decent PMP.


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 11, 2007)

< Just ordered! >

Thanks for everyone's opinions and help
- Sam


----------



## suprneb (Oct 7, 2007)

ipod ftw

now is better time than ever to get it imo

there isnt really anything out there to compete with the ipod


----------

